

Over 30 vulnerabilities found in Google App Engine - mdisraeli
http://news.techworld.com/security/3590430/over-30-vulnerabilities-found-in-google-app-engine/

======
mdisraeli
Worth noting that us in the Security industry are regularly seeing malware
using Google's cloud services as command and control systems for their botnets
(at least in terms of the IP addresses seen).

